# Tank is Back



## ace (Nov 24, 2002)

He May not be a Martial Artist
But He is 1 Hell of a fighter.

____________________________--------

I don't Think he should Try for a titel
He is in Ricco's Divison.

I Don't Think he can take Ricco.
But he should start of with some Young Blood.

___________________________________________----

Fresh Meat how Sweet
:snipe2:
 :snipe2: 
:snipe2: 
___________________________________


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 24, 2002)

I can't wait to see him get beat.  

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

I see a Tank Shamrock fight coming


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 25, 2002)

Really?  I don't,  I see him going after the younger new generation.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

Huh who is young both Tank and Sham are old school guys and they have a history it is a good chance to drum up some interest. Glamrock and Tank they have wanted a piece of each other for awhile.  By the way do you ever sleep ?


----------



## tarabos (Nov 25, 2002)

the way they had his comeback scripted that night it seemed to indicate that he would go after the young guys. he was making fun of tito and all that, talking about all the young punks and what not. 

looks like he lost a little weight though there...that'll give him even more of a disadvantage now. plus, he looks so old with the gray beard and all that.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

No way Tank makes 205 to fight Tito and Tank isn't really in a position to tell anyone who he wants to fight.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 25, 2002)

"By the way do you ever sleep ?"

Newp

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

lol i see that


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *No way Tank makes 205 to fight Tito and Tank isn't really in a position to tell anyone who he wants to fight. *



Tank could be at 400 and Tito would beat the living piss out of him. He's just a fat (but very strong) biker looking thug with no heart. He wouldn't have taken one round of the beating Shamrock did against Tito.  Tank is very fast becoming a joke and someone who i really don't like to watch fight.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## JDenz (Nov 26, 2002)

No offense to Tito but if Tito came in at 205 to fight Tank he would lose.  Tank can wrestle a little and Tito would be just to small.  It is going to be a Tank Shamrock fight.  Sham has to fight twice more who else is he going to fight.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2002)

Is tank still sharpening his skills with bar fights every other night?


----------



## JDenz (Nov 26, 2002)

lol probley


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *No offense to Tito but if Tito came in at 205 to fight Tank he would lose.  Tank can wrestle a little and Tito would be just to small.  It is going to be a Tank Shamrock fight.  Sham has to fight twice more who else is he going to fight. *



Lets agree to disagree but shamrock came in at 205 for ufc 40 so whats the difference?   


Cheers
Sammy


----------



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

Shamrock came in at 201, 4 pounds under weight.  To me that says he was very worried about the weight.  but that is not what we are talking about now.
    First of all Tank and Tito will never fight while Tito has the title.  No way Tank makes 205, no way Tito leaves 205.  Tito has to fight Chuck either at UFC 41, or 42, so most lickly Tito isn't going to fight for at least another year for anybody but Chuck.  Plus he hurt his hand in the Shamrock fight so Chuck Tito might not even happen for 6-8 monthes.
    What I was saying is at 205 there is no way Tito could beat Tank.  Tito would have to be up at probley around 230-250 to be able to take Tank down.  Tank isn;t as good as a wrestler as Tito but he is good and did bring Tito into UFC.  No way Tito wants to Trade punches with someone at least 45 pounds heavier.   
All that being said, Tito walks around normaly at about 225,230 (that is what the Puinshment guys say) and when he was in the ring with Ricco he looked bigger then Rico in UFC 39 so putting on the weight would be easy for him I am sure.  At 230 he would have a good chance at destroying Tank anything lighter he takes a big chance of losing.  Plus he has nothing to win.  If he wins so what he beat Tank.  If he goes and fights Tank at 40 pounds less then he weighs everyone is going to say see Tito is not that good.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

I see what you meant now you were talking about Shamrock.  Every fight Ken was in in the last 2-3 years has been Heaveyweight.  Ken is a heavyweight not a LHW and I think cutting the weight hurt him alot in that fight.  I don't know if Shamrock can beat Tank.  He has had the two toughest losses of his career in a row.  He still has to fight twice more for Zuffa.  Tank, shamrock will sell some extra seats because of the Prowrestling aspects of the fight.  I really think that is the next fight for Ken espically since Ken has called him out twice already, Once at UFC and once at Superbrawl


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *Shamrock came in at 201, 4 pounds under weight.  To me that says he was very worried about the weight.  but that is not what we are talking about now.
> First of all Tank and Tito will never fight while Tito has the title.  No way Tank makes 205, no way Tito leaves 205.  Tito has to fight Chuck either at UFC 41, or 42, so most lickly Tito isn't going to fight for at least another year for anybody but Chuck.  Plus he hurt his hand in the Shamrock fight so Chuck Tito might not even happen for 6-8 monthes.
> ...



I'm not saying they should or will fight just my opinion on the outcome of such a match.   I'm not surprised Tito hurt his hand, Kens head was a mess.   Tito also said it would take a lot of money to get him and Chuck in the ring together so Japan may be the only option.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## JDenz (Nov 29, 2002)

Tito makes alot of money rummored 500 g's for the Sham fight.  He is the Highest paid UFC guy.he is nogatiating for him and chuck or is trying to duck chuck


----------

